# Rider Scams Driver for Tipping sign Complaint...



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Just wanted you guys to know about something that happened to me a few days ago. Not really sure when it happened but have narrowed it down to one night and one group of guys, out drinking of course. One guy gets in the front seat and wants to take my picture, I turned my head and asked him nicely not to do so, that my photo shows in my profile and he can thus remember who gave him the ride. The other 3 guys get in the back, but not before one of them walks around and knocks on the drivers window to ask me to stop at Taco Bell on the way to pick up food, obviously. Now this is where the misdirection takes place, and I am unsure of all the details, but my auditory memory kicked in when I remembered hearing a piece of paper crumple. The Rider in the front seat must have laid a piece of paper on the dash and taken a picture of it. This piece of paper was a sign requesting TIPS...he then sent the photo to Uber to complain that I was demanding tips, NOT TRUE! The sign was not mine, and I did not see him take the photo, but it appears to be my vehicle, and the metadata on the photo shows it to be during the trip at the pick up location (GPS on this iPhone). Uber deactivated my account and questioned me all about it, but I knew less than a few details about it. They have yet to re-activate my account, but indicate that they will. Now I am thinking that they are going to wait until Monday so that my punitive damages will be the loss of a weekends' fares. If only I could determine for sure who the rider was, he would need a hearse for his next trip. No home address, since I picked up at a bar and took them to a strip club. 

It won't happen again! I feel so violated, by the scam and by Uber!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That is really messed up.

My first thought is, they must be reading this site to set you up like that. I could be wrong ?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

#Un****ingbelievable 

What a bunch of pricks.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

probably a cabby scam to get you deactivated becuz if I'm a Pax besides getting a free ride ...what does a pax get out of getting you deactivated .


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

I can tell you after doing this Uber for a while, anytime I had 4/males in the car its been nothing but a headache. so now I just avoid it. one out of five groups of males were normal ride ....other four bad...just cancel.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

****ing assholes! I am sorry that this happened to you. I wouldn't put it passed a fellow driver trying to eliminate the competition. Things are getting scary out there. Be well my friend, I hope that Uber needs you this afternoon and activates you. Good Luck.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

People can really suck.

My Monday morning quarterback comment:

Dashcam.

Uber-on


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

poopy said:


> People can really suck.
> 
> My Monday morning quarterback comment:
> 
> ...


Yeah I posted about getting a dashcam on here some time ago and one guy told me I was paranoid, but I think if you have video proof of what is going on then it should be black and white. Plus u would have video evidence, after this I. Am contemplating on getting one now


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AJUber said:


> I can tell you after doing this Uber for a while, anytime I had 4/males in the car its been nothing but a headache. so now I just avoid it. one out of five groups of males were normal ride ....other four bad...just cancel.


Exactly - groups of 4 are a no go.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> Just wanted you guys to know about something that happened to me a few days ago. Not really sure when it happened but have narrowed it down to one night and one group of guys, out drinking of course. One guy gets in the front seat and wants to take my picture, I turned my head and asked him nicely not to do so, that my photo shows in my profile and he can thus remember who gave him the ride. The other 3 guys get in the back, but not before one of them walks around and knocks on the drivers window to ask me to stop at Taco Bell on the way to pick up food, obviously. Now this is where the misdirection takes place, and I am unsure of all the details, but my auditory memory kicked in when I remembered hearing a piece of paper crumple. The Rider in the front seat must have laid a piece of paper on the dash and taken a picture of it. This piece of paper was a sign requesting TIPS...he then sent the photo to Uber to complain that I was demanding tips, NOT TRUE! The sign was not mine, and I did not see him take the photo, but it appears to be my vehicle, and the metadata on the photo shows it to be during the trip at the pick up location (GPS on this iPhone). Uber deactivated my account and questioned me all about it, but I knew less than a few details about it. They have yet to re-activate my account, but indicate that they will. Now I am thinking that they are going to wait until Monday so that my punitive damages will be the loss of a weekends' fares. If only I could determine for sure who the rider was, he would need a hearse for his next trip. No home address, since I picked up at a bar and took them to a strip club.
> 
> It won't happen again! I feel so violated, by the scam and by Uber!


R u freKen kidding me if what u saying is true which I believe it to be dame. But why would pax go that far to get u deactivate make fake sign???? Any idea why??? Woow


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Needing a dash cam with battery power and both front facing and rear facing cameras. Anyone have recommendations? Uber finally re-activated on Saturday afternoon, late, with only a warning not to let it happen again. I ran 13 trips, gave out all 4 stars, and logged a complaint about 9 of the groups, some for additional compensation owed, but Uber just sympathized and indicated that I did the right thing...entering my low point in life and this job...ready to explode...or get even.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> Needing a dash cam with battery power and both front facing and rear facing cameras. Anyone have recommendations? Uber finally re-activated on Saturday afternoon, late, with only a warning not to let it happen again. I ran 13 trips, gave out all 4 stars, and logged a complaint about 9 of the groups, some for additional compensation owed, but Uber just sympathized and indicated that I did the right thing...entering my low point in life and this job...ready to explode...or get even.


Ya u especially should get those cameras go to Amazon ull find great deals order ASAP


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Needing a dash cam with battery power and both front facing and rear facing cameras. Anyone have recommendations? Uber finally re-activated on Saturday afternoon, late, with only a warning not to let it happen again. I ran 13 trips, gave out all 4 stars, and logged a complaint about 9 of the groups, some for additional compensation owed, but Uber just sympathized and indicated that I did the right thing...entering my low point in life and this job...ready to explode...or get even.


Get even. You'll feel better.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

AJUber said:


> I can tell you after doing this Uber for a while, anytime I had 4/males in the car its been nothing but a headache. so now I just avoid it. one out of five groups of males were normal ride ....other four bad...just cancel.


How do you know how many/gender mix of people you are picking up until you arrive at pick up?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The lesson here is to never take more than 3 people. Your car...your rules. Uber Sucks and they don't have your back so you had better watch out for yourself. Drive away at the first sign of trouble. Trust your instincts. It's always better to cancel a ride than to take chances.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Couldn't say it better.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Needing a dash cam with battery power and both front facing and rear facing cameras. Anyone have recommendations?


Larry-AMS there are a couple of good posts on dash cams in this thread:
*A Forum Wiki For New Members*


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

that’s crazy! but how many times can they do this scam? I mean after few times Uber is going to say WTF with this pax and the tip photo.


----------



## DrivingWhileSwagged (Oct 5, 2015)

Everyone loves bunnies


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Larry-AMS said:


> ...ready to explode...or get even.


Get even. On both passengers and company.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This is horrible. I made a lot of rules for my car before I essentially got fed up with Uber. I don't need the few pennies Uber pays uis to put up with crap.

Here are a few of my rules:
- More than 3 people, Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Too drunk to walk to my car or speak coherently? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Underage? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Have a kid and no car seat? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Look sketchy to me in any way? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Not where the pin is? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Apartment and you didn't send me the gate code? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
- Walking to my car with food or drink? Drive away, hit no show, get paid.

Often I need to park nearby for the 5 minute wait, but I always try to get paid.
My car my rules, screw Uber.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Boober said:


> How do you know how many/gender mix of people you are picking up until you arrive at pick up?


Simple.

Just call after accepting the ping. if...

(a) they pick up, let them know you are on your way, and ask the rider how many they are in the group. if rider says there's x of them...then go ahead proceed

(b) No answer, cancel the ride

(c) Rider sounds drunk/rude/annoyed (any kind of bad vibes)....cancel the ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> #Un****ingbelievable
> 
> What a bunch of pricks.


Cheap [email protected] !
So much effort to steal from you and Uber.
And they had you take them to drive through ?
True sadists 
They should be prison guards.
Basking in human suffering !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

What did Uber tell you was the reason for the deactivation?


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a dashcam for the exterior and interior with posted warnings. People always ask me why? I tell them for the riders safety and mine.... They always say that's great!

Don't trust anyone ----> especially UBER!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

AJUber said:


> I can tell you after doing this Uber for a while, anytime I had 4/males in the car its been nothing but a headache. so now I just avoid it. one out of five groups of males were normal ride ....other four bad...just cancel.


Totally agree ... only time I had 4 males in the car ... they were all too loud, shouting out the window, cat-calling ... just rude obnoxious guys. 
One of the worst riders ever


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Here are a few of my rules:


Seems we have the same rules ... though I have a couple more on my list:

Smoking anything when I pull up. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
Vaping. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
Wearing a wet bathing suit. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
Grocery store. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
Wearing glitter. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
Glitter is impossible to get out of the car. Must have cleaned the car at least 50 times since Halloween ... still seeing bits of glitter even now and then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingWhileSwagged said:


> Everyone loves bunnies


Bunnies are delicious !
Slow roasted in a cast iron dutch oven . . .bell peppers and onions 
. . .
Uber should give out Bunnies for easter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Seems we have the same rules ... though I have a couple more on my list:
> 
> Smoking anything when I pull up. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
> Vaping. Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
> ...


Glitter IS the worst.
The trend is glitter bombs on Bourbon Street lately.
They even bomb the horse and buggy carriage horses !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It would be ashamed if an unemployed driver found himself with enough free time to hang around in bars that these unsavory individuals frequented.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> I have a dashcam for the exterior and interior with posted warnings. People always ask me why? I tell them for the riders safety and mine.... They always say that's great!
> 
> Don't trust anyone ----> especially UBER!


I am entertaining the idea of using Dashcams. I asked the Police department what the legalities were and they basically told me to Post up a warning about the dash cam and that I couldn't video record anything personal like Pax changing clothes, sex, going to the bathroom etc.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Post AUDIO and VIDEO Warning! CYA


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Post AUDIO and VIDEO Warning! CYA


Will do


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

Post this above your rear-view mirror and watch how much better behaved your pax are.










If you want the actual AI (Adobe Illustrator) File so you can take it to have it printed, PM me with your email and I will send it to you. The Dimensions are 8"W x 2.5"H. Should be relatively cheap to have printed at a place like staples on a sturdy laminated cardboard.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> This is horrible. I made a lot of rules for my car before I essentially got fed up with Uber. I don't need the few pennies Uber pays uis to put up with crap.
> 
> Here are a few of my rules:
> - More than 3 people, Drive away, hit no show, get paid.
> ...


So, let me get this straight...

1. Drive away
2. Hit no show
3. Get paid?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMomma80 said:


> Post this above your rear-view mirror and watch how much better behaved your pax are.
> 
> If you want the actual AI (Adobe Illustrator) File so you can take it to have it printed, PM me with your email and I will send it to you. The Dimensions are 8"W x 2.5"H. Should be relatively cheap to have printed at a place like staples on a sturdy laminated cardboard.


Nice... I make free rideshare signs too!

Check it out http://tradedress.tk

Want me to host that for you?

I will give you the credit for it, of course.


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Nice... I make free rideshare signs too!
> 
> Check it out http://tradedress.tk
> 
> ...


Go for it. If it helps even one person, then I consider that to be a good thing. I can also make it in various colors and/or wording if it needs to be stated a certain way in different jurisdictions.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

[QUOTE="lyft_audi, post:

1. Drive away
2. Hit no show
3. Get paid?[/QUOTE]

Not so easy. You have to be at the pick up location waiting for AT LEAST 5 minutes before you can get paid for a no show.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I was being sarcastic...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber has no right to tell you you can't have a sign in your car. Be sure to save the emails detailing their punitive action to forward to an attorney covering a class action lawsuit. If you do have a tip sign, it should say "not required, but appreciated".


----------

